
How Facebook puts petabytes of old cat pix on ice in the name of sustainability - SimplyUseless
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2015/11/to-go-green-facebook-puts-petabytes-of-cat-pics-on-ice-and-likes-windfarming/
======
dalke
Minor point regarding "Facebook's infrastructure team once referred to this as
the "negawatt"".

The term 'negawatt' comes from Amory Lovins. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negawatt_power](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negawatt_power)
.

